# What a scare.... anyone experience this?



## newaddition

I am 5w 4d pregnant and today when I walked over to pick my son up from school I started getting slight cramps, not even as bad as af cramps...very slight. But then I got weak and shakey and had to grab on to the fence outside his school as everything went dark and I felt like I was going to faint...I dont know what kept me on my feet other than sheer pride as the fence was around a construction zone full of men. The episode was about 5 mins total, made it inside his school and sat for 10 mins before the bell went off... my last preg a couple of months ago (mc) Dr told me I had very low BP and if I felt faint to sit immediatley.... could this be the same thing again, although I never did feel faint with that one. I have an appt tmr but am scared...just my son and I home tonight, OH is out of town and we are in a new city where I have no one to call at this point so please offer some advice...Thanks Ladies


----------



## Kiin

Didn't want to read and run, but unfortunately I don't have any advise. Hope you are feeling better. Try to take it easy tonight.


----------



## oldmamamia

my b.p has always been low, usually around 90/50 and i fainted about 8 times in my 1st trimester, usually at home but once was in the supermarket, woke up to a big lump on my head surrounded by shoppers which was horrible, i havnt fainted since then but still get my wobbly moments, as long as i sit down straight away and take lots of deep breaths it does pass after a few minutes, there seems to be lots of concern over high bp but midwife and doc never seem worried over low, take it easy x


----------



## pip7890

Not sure exactly but I've had plenty of cramps - drinking lots of water and staying hydrated really helps with them. As to the faintness it could be due to many things including low BP. Best mention it to your doctor and get them to check you out. Our bodies are going through a lot at the moment.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## MummyMEE

:sick:

You have my sympathies, I am 9w4d and I am having horrible morning sickness and dizzy sweats. Best thing to do is take things steady, don't get up / stand up suddenly and carry something sweet with you to nibble on if you feel faint xx
:wacko:


----------



## newaddition

Dr appt today at 1 thankfully. It is so terrifying and of course everything has me worried more as I am almost 40 and, well you know how it goes...we are made to feel on edge anyway because we are older. I hate this constant light headed feeling...dizzy I can handle as I have bouts of vertigo and am used to that, but when everthing around me goes black and I am sweaty and weak, well thats just scarey and makes me feel so out of control of what will happen next. Thanks though everyone, I feel somewhat reassured that its nothing too serious


----------



## robinator

You're not alone in your dizziness, I get it constantly no matter how hydrated I am. I've got a low bp. However, fingers are crossed that there is nothing further to worry about!


----------



## Fallen Angel

Hopefully all was ok at your doc apt hon - keep us posted.

Can't offer any advice that the lovely ladies on here haven't already offered though :hugs:


----------



## hellywelly

hey, i have experienced dizzy spells with cramps etc - earlier on - I would advise that you just take it easy - make sure your eating plenty of fruits veg etc - look after yourself and get lots of rest, most importantly (easier said than done) try not to worry hun xxxx


----------



## newaddition

I'm not sure about my Dr... this was my first prenatal appt, told her about the near fainting spells and she said - low bp, normal!!! she didn't even take my bp and I also clued in after I got home that she didn't weigh me ???? I feel that maybe with my age she should have a baseline for both weight and bp...am I wrong to think she dropped the ball a little??????


----------



## Elski

newaddition said:


> I'm not sure about my Dr... this was my first prenatal appt, told her about the near fainting spells and she said - low bp, normal!!! she didn't even take my bp and I also clued in after I got home that she didn't weigh me ???? I feel that maybe with my age she should have a baseline for both weight and bp...am I wrong to think she dropped the ball a little??????

I'm not sure how things work in Canada (clinically) but in the UK at the initial antenatal booking appointment, baseline obs/weight/BMI/urinalysis etc are standard :flower:


----------



## newaddition

and with my first pregnancy I had all these done... not sure about this dr at all


----------



## Elski

Can you go to someone else for a second opinion, if only to put your mind at ease? It does seem a bit silly for her to diagnose low bp without even taking your bp. Fair enough, I know you have a history of low bp but I'd say that's even more of a reason to take it!


----------

